# Fantasy Authors: Tell me about your Kindle Book!



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, last month I asked Horror Authors  to plug their Kindle books. This month, I'm looking for Fantasy writers only. I publish a monthly newsletter to my subscribers, and I've started to include Kindle suggestions. So here is your chance for a little free publicity. The following rules apply:

FANTASY-THEMED FICTION ONLY: As in, swords and sorcery, fantasy creatures, magical lands, etc etc. At this time, I'm looking at more traditional styled fantasy stuff, not so much urban fantasy (though we'll probably focus on that sub-genre in the future).

Must be "family-friendly": No erotica. Period. Also really not interested in romances in general. The majority of our subscribers don't read or even like romance novels.

Post the following information.

*Title of Book
Your name
Link to your book
Book blurb of 75 words or less*

Do not just post a link and expect me to go hunt for the other information. If you are too lazy to fill in the blanks in exchange for free publicity, I'm going to be too lazy to do the work for you!

I'll try to include as many book blurbs as space allows in the newsletter, which will most likely be between 6 to 8. So if more than that many books are posted, I reserve the right to pick and chose which ones get included.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, that sounds great! I've got a humdinger of a family-friendly epic fantasy trilogy.
Let's see if I get this right:

Book one: Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, the World that Is.)
Author: C.S. Marks
Link:Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B001R4CJDE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1233519968&sr=1-1 Print:http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/1420894609/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196797516&sr=8-1
Blurb:This is the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a monstrous, mysterious creature who has sworn to destroy all the Elves of Alterra--until none remain. It is the story of Wood-elven heroine Gaelen Taldin, who has sworn to rid her world of the Elfhunter even as she is hunted by him. The conflict between them is a tangled web that blurs the line between Light and Darkness, love and obsession, free will and fate. 
All Ages.

Book two: Fire-heart (A Tale of Alterra, the World that Is)
Author: C.S. Marks
Link:Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Heart-Tale-Alterra-World-ebook/dp/B002GYWOV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1247351024&sr=1-1 Print:http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Heart-Tale-Alterra-World-that/dp/1425944426/ref=pd_sim_b_img_2
Blurb: The Company embarks on a thousand-mile odyssey through vast lands as destiny takes them onto unexpected paths. Battling through blood, treachery, fire, and thirst, they must finally face a terrible army of the worst dregs ever to roam the desert. Meanwhile, Gaelen has summoned Gorgon Elfhunter to follow after her, knowing that the journey has only delayed their final reckoning. Should he find her, even the strength and will of the Fire-heart might not be enough.

Book three: Ravenshade (A Tale of Alterra, the World that Is)
Author: C.S. Marks
Link:kindle book link n.a. yet--should be by the weekend, I hope. Here is link to print version:http://www.amazon.com/Ravenshade-Tale-Alterra-World-that/dp/143432494X/ref=pd_sim_b_title_1
Blurb: In an effort to prevail over his wily enemy, Gorgon forms a powerful alliance with an ancient, sinister force darker and deadlier than any the Company has yet known. Each side must weave a web of deception, even as Alterra is plunged into war. Will the armies of Lord Wrothgar overwhelm all who stand against them? The fate of the Light may rest on Gaelen's shoulders as she strives to defeat the Elfhunter at last.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's mine (it is a trilogy of shorts/novellas):

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom 
Maria E. Schneider
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HWSQTQ

Sword and Sorcery meets Agatha Christie. Three novellas introduce the Kingdom of Sage and those who protect its boundaries. Join Demetria and her husband Ward in their adventures as they protect Sage from evil: Rats, Snakes and perpetrators from within.

Sometimes it takes a more experienced hand to save an entire Kingdom.

The first of these stories, "Toil, Trouble and Rot," was published in "Coyote Wild Magazine." The other two are all new, original stories.

Thanks for the opportunity!

In case you need it, Sage has 1312 locations and is priced at 1.00.

blog: www.BearMountainBooks.com

Maria


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Maria! Fancy meetin' you here!

Is your book available in DT version?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Archer!  DT version.  I'm thinking...digital time...done tracking...dear...me.  Nope, do not know what that means.  I'm going to assume it has something to do with a print version?  

Mine are Kindle exclusives.  

Yes, fancy meeting you here!



Maria


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Jade Owl Legacy Series (5 Books - 3 Published, 2 In Progress) by Edward C. Patterson*

 

Book I: *The Jade Owl*

"In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again."

Book II: *The Third Peregrination*

Sinologist Rowden Grey is back at the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, formerly his dream career. The museum has benefited over many decades from artifacts and treasures provided by Rowden's late mentor, John Battle, including the mysterious treasures of China's only Empress, which impelled the events in the initial story. In this second volume, beginning after the "China Hands" return from China, the paranormal element introduced by the Jade Owl artifact becomes increasingly prevalent. Once again, Rowden, John Battle's son Nick, Nick's life partner Simon/Simone, and Rowden's new love Audrey, are put on the spot in a struggle for life, limb, and sanity as stakes escalate.

Book III: *The Dragon's Pool*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

DT= Delerium Tremens, but in this case it also stands for 'Dead Tree.' 



I've no Kindle! When I get one, man...look out!  You're ALL mine!!
Betcha I'll have enough sales to pay for one soon. That's the down side to the 0.99 sale!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to mention my fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga). Here is the required information:

The Legend of Witch Bane

Kevis Hendrickson

3 desperate children, a young boy and his two sisters embark on a dangerous quest to rescue their kingdom from a malevolent queen. Along the way, they learn that the only weapon powerful enough to defeat the queen's dark and terrible magic is an enchanted sword called Witch Bane. But the origins of the sword are clouded in mystery and has the potential to unleash a great evil into the world. Little do the children know that even Witch Bane might not be enough to save them.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

CS:

Let me know when Ravenshade is ready on the Kindle. [email protected] or here, because I want o add it to my collection. (I have the other 2), they are in my TBR pile, but I add to my TBR pile with the complete set when it comes to series.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed:  
Be happy to do that, but I'm warning you that Geoff has compared them with Terry Brooks (whom I have not read, but you did not care for). 
Oh, well...what's life without a little risk, eh? (risque?)

I'll be sure to acquire the 'Ed Patterson Collection' WHEN I have my Kindle! ;-)

--'Archer'


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

CS:

I don't like Terry Brook becuase of the subject matter (I love being submerged into alternate realities - I mean I wake up every morning in one). I don't like Terry Brooks, because he (ducking) can't write. He doesn't do the basics well and for the life of me I don't understand his popularity. However, unless your style is the point of comparison, I'm game for all author's works. And besides, I bought your other two books on Kevis Hendriksen's recommendation - and that, sir I turst. That sir, I really trust.  

Edward C. Patterson

PS: Sorry if I offended Brooks fans, but I'd love RedAdept to take a gander at those, but alas she doesn't care for that genre by her own admission and I fear that his style would terrorize her.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello BardsandSages,
Thanks for this opportunity! Below I've included the requested information:

*The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding (first in the series)
by Jenna Elizabeth Johnson
www.oescienne.com
A human girl, the only one of her kind . . .
A Tanaan dragon, sworn to keep her safe . . . 
And a destiny that will make them both the greatest legends of their time.*​Thanks again and happy reading to you all!
-J.E. Johnson


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Ummmm ED :  Terry Brooks can't write ?  Well, you said how you feel.....I'll keep mine feelings short:
when YOU publish & sell as many books as he has ....THEN I'll consider if you are correct.

            Brian


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, yes...good ol' Kevis! He's a good friend. (We appreciate one another as authors, also.)  

I know lots of folks who love Terry Brooks--as I said, I cannot comment--and others who don't care for his work. That's the nature of readers and writers, eh! Fortunately, it shouldn't take long for our Mr. Patterson to determine whether my style is 'Brooksian' or not.  

Now, if I can just fix those pesky glyphs in Ravenshade, I can get the darned thing kindled!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Terry Brooks sells books, but his writing style puts me to sleep, frankly - and as an author, I know exactly what causes it. I know he sells books - I bought everything he wrote before sampling it (fool that I am), thinking that he was one of the kingpins in fantasy writing which he is). It has nothing to do with me being correct or not, it's just I am not his audience. I prefer Tolkien, King and Novik. I generally do not say negative things about living authors, but I found Brooks success a puzzlement to me - still do? Perhaps his later books become Melvillian classics or Capote gemstones, but I haven't been able to dig through the first books without chewing my editor's ear off - "Would you believe this?" "How could he structure this scene like this?" and the inevitable: "These characters don;t arc." I should stand in awe of Terry Brooks - success at whatever cost and an enigma to the craft. More power to 'im. If he keeps readers reading, then I'm happy as I love readers and whatever floats their boats.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks folks for your submissions.  To keep things fair and get the most authors in, for those of you that posted multiple books, I'll only be including the first book in your series (with an additional note indicating it is part of a series).  The newsletter will go out tommarrow.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you--nice covers on the last set you linked to btw!  I was impressed with the quality.

Maria


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bardsandsages:

You're Aces.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thank you--nice covers on the last set you linked to btw! I was impressed with the quality.
> 
> Maria


Alas, I didn't include the covers this time because there were some coding issues. Instead of delaying the newsletter, it went out with just the product links.


----------



## Harden Taylor (Aug 28, 2009)

My name: Harden Taylor
My book: _A Rock by Moon World_

A Rock by Moon World









My blurb: A children's' adventure novel, yes, but A Rock by Moon World is also a puzzle for active, growing minds. 14 cartouche drawings written in the pictograph language of the inhabitants visited by 12-year-olds Lisa and Charlie invite your speculations before they are explained in the text. This story, the beginning of a series, explores that delicate age where childhood gives way to adolescence within the context of a dangerous adventure.


----------



## jacamo peterson (Mar 31, 2009)

Love to!! "Blademaster of Norda" A Fantasy Swords and Sorcery Novel by Jacamo Peterson (iUniverse, Kindle, Smashwords 2009)

Blademaster is an epic saga of the battle between the forces of Light and Darkness. It tells of battles between the many followers of the All Father against the Dark Lord and his evil minions. This tale pits Warrior Monks, Temple Knights, the King's soldiers, Elves, and Dwarves against the Evil Dark Lord, Dark Priests, the Sobeklu (or croc-men), and the Drulgar (dark gnome like beings).











 Jacamo

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention my fantasy titles. They are the only in-print successes I've had, after all. Everything else sells in eBook version, which keeps me housed, fed and connected to the Interwebs.

Here they are:

Fate Cycle: Dead of Winter
Randolph Lalonde
http://www.amazon.com/Fate-Cycle-Dead-Winter-ebook/dp/B001EBRG4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252884085&sr=8-1
Past the Northern Reach in the Lands of Athoul there is a tradition called the Promise March. It is during this tradition of matchmaking that A young soldier in training named Deih Utonin meets Celeste, a Young Lady favored by her people. As just another in a line of Suitors, Deih is left with the task of proving himself as more than just a Soldier from a powerful House. -This is a comparatively light hearted prequel to Fate Cycle Book I: Sins of the Past

Fate Cycle Book I: Sins of the Past
Randolph Lalonde
http://www.amazon.com/Fate-Cycle-Sins-Past-ebook/dp/B001EW52OM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252885464&sr=1-3
A portal has opened on the lands of young King Lorridge. who sends Warlord Deih Utonin to explore. The young King is left with his sage advisor, the Lord of the Winds, to aid him with a kingdom on the brink of war. On the other side of the portal the descendants of a long exiled people, the necromantic Caydorians, send an expedition of their own.

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Title of Book: "The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"
Your name: Tiffany Turner
Link to your book:
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM

Book blurb of 75 words or less:
Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravages the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it is too late.

But like in all adventures, there are a few unanswered questions to solve. What has happened to the old Keeper? Join Wanda on her adventure, while she finds out that sometimes the best solution to a problem is the one you find within yourself.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Title of Book: The Summoning of Clade Josso: The First Descent Into the Vein.
Your name: J. Dean
Link: (Kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Summoning-Clade-Josso-descent-ebook/dp/B001S2RBFG/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
(Amazon) http://www.amazon.com/Summoning-Clade-Josso-First-Descent/dp/1439222738
"Seven will come for it... Seven will fight for it... Only one can possess it."
A young man has come to a place between Worlds forgotten by Time, determined to restore a devastated family. Awaiting him are new friends, ancient enemies, unnatural marvels, and hideous terrors.

And after that, the real adventure begins...

For those who seek a very different sort of fantasy, in a very different universe.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I do have a fantasy novel out and I appreciate the opportunity to share, and it is .99.











When Prince Brannon is banished for a crime he didn't commit, he's forced to acknowledge the true extent of his father's ambition and cruelty. Soon it becomes all too clear what must be done: Brannon must take the throne, but it won't be easy. The King has had a son--a newborn destined to follow in the King's footsteps and keep all Lanath in darkness. The child should have died but has returned, revived by a girl so infused with magic her song can alter reality. Now, she, too, is in danger and finding her may be Lanath's only hope.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

In 8 words:


Exiled doctor seeks long-lost wife through parallel portal.


----------



## christinerose (Feb 15, 2009)

Rowan of the Wood
Christine and Ethan Rose
Only $0.99 on Kindle!
An ancient wizard possesses a young boy after a millennium of imprisonment in a magic wand. He emerges from the child in the face of danger and discovers Fiana, his new wife from the past, has somehow survived time and has become something evil.

Witch on the Water (Rowan of the Wood: Book 2)
Christine and Ethan Rose
NEW RELEASE only $0.99!
Cullen thought he had enough trouble surviving school, dealing with his miserable home life, and being possessed by Rowan, a 1400-year-old wizard. But when Rowan's wife, the sadistic vampire Fiana, comes back seeking revenge, Cullen and his band of misfits must do what they can to stop her. This time Cullen's favorite teacher is Fiana's first target.


----------

